# Officially deactivated



## Steven Ambrose

As many of you know, I officially stop driving for Uber in January. My new job more than covered my prior employment and any money I was making on the side with Uber. 

Today, I received a text message and email stating that my accoumt was deactivated due to me not updating my insurance. I sort of got a giggle from that when I thought they would notice that I ended driving. It is what it is. 

Onto other news, I am doing great as a mortgage underwriter and I enjoy doing this as a career. I hope all of you are well. 

Uber on!


----------



## MSUGrad9902

Make sure your reps and warrants are squared away for fannie and freddie and you can't get into too much trouble underwriting mortgages. Mortgage on bro!


----------



## Jagent

Gonna miss reading your posts. Good luck in your new job. Congrats on escaping Uber.


----------



## Shangsta

A lot of people quit but few come back to say how they are doing. Best of luck to you and keep it up!


----------



## Grahamcracker

Farewell brother and good luck. Be sure to stop in and say hi. You still have experience to share with others. We value your expertise.


----------



## MissLucy

Steven Ambrose said:


> As many of you know, I officially stop driving for Uber in January. My new job more than covered my prior employment and any money I was making on the side with Uber.
> 
> Today, I received a text message and email stating that my accoumt was deactivated due to me not updating my insurance. I sort of got a giggle from that when I thought they would notice that I ended driving. It is what it is.
> 
> Onto other news, I am doing great as a mortgage underwriter and I enjoy doing this as a career. I hope all of you are well.
> 
> Uber on!


Being deactivated from uber is a blessing in disguise!


----------



## Fritz Duval

Steven Ambrose said:


> As many of you know, I officially stop driving for Uber in January. My new job more than covered my prior employment and any money I was making on the side with Uber.
> 
> Today, I received a text message and email stating that my accoumt was deactivated due to me not updating my insurance. I sort of got a giggle from that when I thought they would notice that I ended driving. It is what it is.
> 
> Onto other news, I am doing great as a mortgage underwriter and I enjoy doing this as a career. I hope all of you are well.
> 
> Uber on!


Pray 4 us


----------



## charmer37

When my documents expire in a couple of months I'm right behind you.


----------



## Trump Economics

Steven Ambrose said:


> As many of you know, I officially stop driving for Uber in January. My new job more than covered my prior employment and any money I was making on the side with Uber.
> 
> Today, I received a text message and email stating that my accoumt was deactivated due to me not updating my insurance. I sort of got a giggle from that when I thought they would notice that I ended driving. It is what it is.
> 
> Onto other news, I am doing great as a mortgage underwriter and I enjoy doing this as a career. I hope all of you are well.
> 
> Uber on!


They're just sending you that message to let you know that they're "still here," and that riches await you. They take all of us to be desperate. I haven't driven for Uber in over and year and mysteriously, just recently, they deposited $0.86 into my bank account. Yea, I know you're still here, I just don't care.


----------



## Shangsta

charmer37 said:


> When my documents expire in a couple of months I'm right behind you.


Why wait?


----------



## Uxfun

Shangsta said:


> A lot of people quit but few come back to say how they are doing. Best of luck to you and keep it up!


New recruits keep signing in unfortunately.


----------



## Bpr2

Shangsta said:


> Why wait?


Probably making sure his/a new job is squared away first.


----------



## sidemouse

Steven Ambrose said:


> I sort of got a giggle from that when I thought they would notice that I ended driving. It is what it is.


Did you giggle like a little girl?


----------



## Ubet

Trump Economics said:


> They're just sending you that message to let you know that they're "still here," and that riches await you. They take all of us to be desperate. I haven't driven for Uber in over and year and mysteriously, just recently, they deposited $0.86 into my bank account. Yea, I know you're still here, I just don't care.


I have yet to see a penny lol


----------



## Steven Ambrose

sidemouse said:


> Did you giggle like a little girl?


Would it matter? A giggle is a giggle.


----------



## DRider85

There's nothing wrong with not doing Uber. But I'm curious why you still come here and talk about it or talk about quitting.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

DRider85 said:


> There's nothing wrong with not doing Uber. But I'm curious why you still come here and talk about it or talk about quitting.


Because I can. Just like receiving an email about in app tipping today, I think it is important to stay up on things in the Uber universe.


----------



## DRider85

Steven Ambrose said:


> Because I can. Just like receiving an email about in app tipping today, I think it is important to stay up on things in the Uber universe.


Why?


----------



## Steven Ambrose

DRider85 said:


> Why?


My goodness, you are like my 6 year old nephew.... I already answered your question. There are some people here I like and I do not see the mods kicking me out.


----------



## Grahamcracker

Steven Ambrose said:


> My goodness, you are like my 6 year old nephew.... I already answered your question. There are some people here I like and I do not see the mods kicking me out.


But but but why?

Maybe he still has experiences and knowledge worth sharing


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Grahamcracker said:


> But but but why?
> 
> Maybe he still has experiences and knowledge worth sharing


Lol.


----------



## elelegido

Steven Ambrose said:


> My goodness, you are like my 6 year old nephew.... I already answered your question. There are some people here I like and I do not see the mods kicking me out.


Hahahaa; hadn't you come across this guy before? He's actually quite smart, and just pretends to be as dumb as a pile of rocks.

This does remind me of when my kids have "_the whys_" though.

- "Daddy, why does Sammy (dog) have balls?".
- "Ask your mother".


----------



## Steven Ambrose

elelegido said:


> Hahahaa; hadn't you come across this guy before? He's actually quite smart, and just pretends to be as dumb as a pile of rocks.
> 
> This does remind me of when my kids have "_the whys_" though.
> 
> - "Daddy, why does Sammy (dog) have balls?".
> - "Ask your mother".


No, I remember him. I just thought after 6 months that he would have gotten less annoying.


----------



## DRider85

Steven Ambrose said:


> My goodness, you are like my 6 year old nephew.... I already answered your question. There are some people here I like and I do not see the mods kicking me out.


I mean why is it important for you to stay updated?

I feel you're just showing off.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

DRider85 said:


> I mean why is it important for you to stay updated?
> 
> I feel you're just showing off.


Showing off about what? You are being as clear as mud.


----------



## wk1102

DRider85 said:


> Why?


why do you care why he cares?


----------



## Steven Ambrose

wk1102 said:


> why do you care why he cares?


Shhhhhh...... don't poke the bear.


----------



## DRider85

Steven Ambrose said:


> Showing off about what? You are being as clear as mud.


It just seems that you're showing off the fact you don't need uber.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

DRider85 said:


> It just seems that you're showing off the fact you don't need uber.


I don't need Uber, at the present time. There are several former drivers in here. Grow up, get over it, and move on. You are acting like we broke up and after the fact, you have to still see me. Life goes on, dude.


----------



## DRider85

Steven Ambrose said:


> I don't need Uber, at the present time. There are several former drivers in here. Grow up, get over it, and move on. You are acting like we broke up and after the fact, you have to still see me. Life goes on, dude.


That's a Straw Man!


----------



## Steven Ambrose

DRider85 said:


> That's a Straw Man!


Whatever you say..... you have anything more to add this? Straw Man ..... yeah, that is rich. I gave plenty of explanation of why I am here. You act like it is for another reason and I do not feel like arguing with you.


----------



## DRider85

Steven Ambrose said:


> Whatever you say..... you have anything more to add this? Straw Man ..... yeah, that is rich. I gave plenty of explanation of why I am here. You act like it is for another reason and I do not feel like arguing with you.


Not sure why you are taking it there. Well you said you have plenty of reasons why you are here but all I read was you saying you are here because you van be.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

DRider85 said:


> Not sure why you are taking it there. Well you said you have plenty of reasons why you are here but all I read was you saying you are here because you van be.


There, you get it, now let it go, Elsa. In case you need it in other languages..... I am more than happy to accommodate.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Steven Ambrose said:


> As many of you know, I officially stop driving for Uber in January. My new job more than covered my prior employment and any money I was making on the side with Uber.
> 
> Today, I received a text message and email stating that my accoumt was deactivated due to me not updating my insurance. I sort of got a giggle from that when I thought they would notice that I ended driving. It is what it is.
> 
> Onto other news, I am doing great as a mortgage underwriter and I enjoy doing this as a career. I hope all of you are well.
> 
> Uber on!


Congratulations on the Awesome new L Mister


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

DRider85 said:


> It just seems that you're showing off the fact you don't need uber.


This is the *QUIT *sub forum.

Besides, what if Stevie's success motivates someone else here? What if someone wants to pursue mortgage underwriting as an occupation and wants to ask some questions? I bet he will help them a bit. 

Suppose he is showing off for argument's sake and someone here thinks he is, gets envious and uses that energy to motivate themselves to get a job other than driving for Uber. GOOD.

Your comments truly give insight in how you think, or lack there of.



Steven Ambrose said:


> My goodness, you are like my 6 year old nephew.... I already answered your question. There are some people here I like and I do not see the mods kicking me out.





Grahamcracker said:


> But but but why?


But but where? But but how?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> This is the *QUIT *sub forum.
> 
> Besides, what if Stevie's success motivates someone else here? What if someone wants to pursue mortgage underwriting as an occupation and wants to ask some questions? I bet he will help them a bit.
> 
> Suppose he is showing off for argument's sake and someone here thinks he is, gets envious and uses that energy to motivate themselves to get a job other than driving for Uber. GOOD.
> 
> Your comments truly give insight in how you think, or lack there of.
> 
> But but where? But but how?


This thread had 2 posts of my removed 
For using a make Name that rimes with "Chester "


----------



## Steven Ambrose

20yearsdriving said:


> This thread had 2 posts of my removed
> For using a make Name that rimes with "Chester "


If you like to know why.... private message me. It is not terribly obvious what you were trying imply. Have a good day.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> This is the *QUIT *sub forum.
> 
> Besides, what if Stevie's success motivates someone else here? What if someone wants to pursue mortgage underwriting as an occupation and wants to ask some questions? I bet he will help them a bit.
> 
> Suppose he is showing off for argument's sake and someone here thinks he is, gets envious and uses that energy to motivate themselves to get a job other than driving for Uber. GOOD.
> 
> Your comments truly give insight in how you think, or lack there of.
> 
> But but where? But but how?


I will distill knowledge freely because honestly, we need underwriters like the health care field needs nurses... I worked my way up in the mortgage world and it was not easy. Thanks for defending me.... It states volumes.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Steven Ambrose said:


> If you like to know why.... private message me. It is not terribly obvious what you were trying imply. Have a good day.
> 
> I will distill knowledge freely because honestly, we need underwriters like the health care field needs nurses... I worked my way up in the mortgage world and it was not easy. Thanks for defending me.... It states volumes.


I knew it hit a nerve .
Keeping the children safe , nothing personal .


----------



## Steven Ambrose

20yearsdriving said:


> I knew it hit a nerve .
> Keeping the children safe , nothing personal .


It is personal because you went there in the nastiest stereotypes out there. So stop being a pig and realize the majority of the people you deal with on the regular believe very differently from you.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Steven Ambrose said:


> It is personal because you went there in the nastiest stereotypes out there. So stop being a pig and realize the majority of the people you deal with on the regular believe very differently from you.


You outed your self dude.
I got no beef , my heart did not skip a beat.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

20yearsdriving said:


> I knew it hit a nerve .
> Keeping the children safe , nothing personal .


Furthermore, change your profile pic because the character has been accused to being in a known relationship with Ernie.



20yearsdriving said:


> You outed your self dude.
> I got no beef , my heart did not skip a beat.


Yours did because you owned what you did. You pretty much connoted homosexuals with child molestors. Here is the deal, Google search my name and location. I use my real name here because I am gay and I do not care what people think of me. What sick crap do you have in your closet?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Steven Ambrose said:


> Furthermore, change your profile pic because the character has been accused to being in a known relationship with Ernie.


That is true. 
I'm clean you won't get a reaction from me.

Sometimes you keep your cool & fly under the radar 
Try it .


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Steven Ambrose said:


> Furthermore, change your profile pic because the character has been accused to being in a known relationship with Ernie.
> 
> Yours did because you owned what you did. You pretty much connoted homosexuals with child molestors. Here is the deal, Google search my name and location. I use my real name here because I am gay and I do not care what people think of me. What sick crap do you have in your closet?


Those are your words to Quote Spicer

It's The fake news Era.

My posts are clean , each person can interpret difreltly , according to each demons.

Like Sharks : don't kill them just alert swimmers ( I like sharks )


----------



## Steven Ambrose

20yearsdriving said:


> That is true.
> I'm clean you won't get a reaction from me.
> 
> Sometimes you keep your cool & fly under the radar
> Try it .


I fly under the radar everyday to protect your sick sensitivties. Try something unique like not being a troll. I am about to report your profile for being such.



20yearsdriving said:


> Those are your words to Quote Spicer
> 
> It's The fake news Era.
> 
> My posts are clean , each person can interpret difreltly , according to each demons.
> 
> Like Sharks : don't kill them just alert swimmers ( I like sharks )


You are officially ignored. Good bye


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Steven Ambrose said:


> I fly under the radar everyday to protect your sick sensitivties. Try something unique like not being a troll. I am about to report your profile for being such.
> 
> You are officially ignored. Good bye


God Bless America !!
It was nice meeting you Chester


----------



## Grahamcracker

DRider85 said:


> It just seems that you're showing off the fact you don't need uber.


Soo, you do need Uber? You can't go with Uber?


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Grahamcracker said:


> Soo, you do need Uber? You can't go with Uber?


Don't harass him too much. He is harmless.... you have others, with in this thread, other are not and honestly they need a spanking.


----------



## Grahamcracker

Steven Ambrose said:


> It is personal because you went there in the nastiest stereotypes out there.


It's true. I would rather be labeled literally anything else over a "chester."


----------



## 20yearsdriving

How about Herbert ?


----------



## Cynergie

Steven Ambrose said:


> Because I can. Just like receiving an email about in app tipping today, I think it is important to stay up on things in the Uber universe.


And you should. Especially on any speculative news like how long Uber can stay afloat without a rescue venture capital cash infusion from it's investors (the way Lyft had the blessing of Lucifer and Loki.) Lyft somehow managed to raise $600m recently. Which btw, is exactly what it lost in 4Q 2016...

Haven't seen any such financial windfall at Uber since T got demoted to board member.

Uber's still using VC money to subsidize pax rides to avoid raising rates.

This will ultimately bite them in the rear. I'll hold off on ordering the Merlot and brie party until then


----------



## effortx2

Anybody who *needs* Uber also needs a bankruptcy lawyer. Or at least a really sturdy tent.


----------



## Anvee

Grahamcracker said:


> But but but why?
> 
> Maybe he still has experiences and knowledge worth sharing


Let me play too. Why are you asking why?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

effortx2 said:


> Anybody who *needs* Uber also needs a bankruptcy lawyer. Or at least a really sturdy tent.


Who needs a tent when you have a car to sleep in?


----------



## Anvee

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Who needs a tent when you have a car to sleep in?


Sell the car and buy a tent. It's cheaper .


----------



## NoPooPool

DRider85 said:


> Why?


Read Grahamcracker's post from March 29, 1917. That is why. Nuff said. Since Steven Ambrose has experience and insight, we should welcome him checking in once in a while, and appreciate anything he has to offer to his former Uber brothers and sisters. Now stop asking why, like a three year old.



DRider85 said:


> I mean why is it important for you to stay updated?
> 
> I feel you're just showing off.


Oh, brother! Leave it alone.



DRider85 said:


> It just seems that you're showing off the fact you don't need uber.


Oh sweet Jesus


----------

